# We're home...



## Leeps (Dec 12, 2008)

Happy New Year to everyone

The DP and me are back to daily duties after lethal doses of turkey. Talked at length to my parents about TTC and they were both fantastic: engaged, interested and excited at the prospect of being granny and grandpa again. It was so nice just to talk normally and I feel certain that it's easier now because we know what we want.

I was thinking a lot about what we talked about in my first thread while pondering the Zen concept of "one hand clapping". Basically I've come to the - probably obviously to the more enlightened among us - conclusion that the concept of parenthood is undefinable. There's the illusions of parental roles which are upheld by stakeholders like the media et at, but really, in the end, parents are all unique and we all have to find our own way.

Don't worry I've not gone all new-agey - not that there's anything wrong with that - but I don't usually go in for navel gazing but I spent a day with a Buddhist friend of mine and while I don't get or agree with some of her ideas, being with her always makes me think and unpack things that I sometimes take for granted.

TTC for us as LGBT people is such a conscious act and by its very nature will make us think and reflect and while that's no bad thing I think it's also important to remember and honour the very real, visceral and practical side of TTC and being a parent. I'm trying to be mindful of both sides of the equation and just enjoying feeling relaxed and happy after the festive break.

Things on the work/income front are still grim but something always comes along and I feel glad to be looking ahead while trying to enjoy each moment as it happens. Being with the DP is why I want children anyway so I'm just gonna continue to put all my energy into that and deal with whatever comes along.

We have decided to have a couple of months break before going for round 3 of IUI. So no doubt by tomorrow, next week or next month I'll be on here again and be back to my wobbly, uncertain self !! Bear with me I change with the weather.

I just wanted to say hello to you all and share my positivity, what we are all doing is amazing because we are amazing. I'm trying not to forget that....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay leeps!

happy new year!  and thank you for sharing the lovely positive thoughts.  sounds like you did some good pondering over the holiday period, exactly what they should be for in my opnion!  

really sooo pleased your ma and pa are supportive and excited about being grandparents.  

totally agree with you that when youre lgbt community that as you have 'stepped out' of the main stream that it certainly allows you to be more conscious, and thoughtfull about the choices we make with having a family.  and also agree with you that there is certainly a really physcial - practical side to it all too.  

lovin your 2009 thoughts!  

may the fertility gods bestow their favours on you and your dp.     

axxxx


----------

